# Warcraft 3 game.dll problem



## windows271

Im new here so.. Hello :smile:

I used to play warcraft III without any problems. Recently i formatted my PC, now it wont run the game, instead it says error followed by "Couldn't open game.dll"

Any help appreciated


----------



## u551

Hello 

First of all, did you reinstall the game after formatting?
The file should be at the main game directory, make sure it is there.
Lots of people with nocd .exes seem to have that problem. You have the original uncracked game, right?


----------



## windows271

Yes, i have tried several times but same results. It is in the main directory too.
Also have the original uncracked copy.
People suggested to check for errors and defrag the hard drive. I did that ,but i still get that error.


----------



## pharoah

you have done windows updates?especially the newest direct-x,and windows installer?


----------



## koala

All the forums I've looked at that try to offer solutions for the "could not open game.dll" error are talking about no-cd cracks and patches.

Are you playing the game off a virtual drive or without the CD inserted?


----------



## windows271

It seems that the operating system is not an original copy, where i cant download updates.
I have to see the computer shop again.

Thanks for the help


----------



## pharoah

well i must close this thread.being you have a non-legit copy of windows we cant help with that.


----------

